
Combining Travis, Docker, and Salt for Automated Deployments - gravyboat
https://github.com/gravyboat/docka-docka-docka
======
gravyboat
I wrote an accompanying blog post here if anyone is interested:
[https://hungryadmin.com/docker-salt-and-travis-
ci.html](https://hungryadmin.com/docker-salt-and-travis-ci.html)

